# Have ya tried these.....



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Speaking with Mark @Humphrey's Ghost the other day about a certain Quesada cigar. One that he's been enjoying and, he asked if I'd like to try. Well you guys all know the answer to that question...

Got the package today and sure enough the said Quesada was packed firmly within it's shipping box!









But... that's not all in true Mark fashion the cigar was accompanied by some fellow travelers.









Once again blown away by the awesomeness of the Puff forum and it's great bunch of members.

Thanks again Mark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Mark sends every package with more body guards than the Queen.

Great hit HG

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice hit Mark. Which ones are good from Quesada? I had the Oktoberfest and its was horrid.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

The ghost is at it again... Nice hit Mark. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Awesome hit buddy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Great job Mark!
Those aren't bodyguards, that's 'packing material' and 'friends' after all you can't have a nice cigar flopping around in an empty box getting lonely!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Great job Mark!
> Those aren't bodyguards, that's 'packing material' and 'friends' after all you can't have a nice cigar flopping around in an empty box getting lonely!


My cheap @ss uses newspapers..just sayin.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> My cheap @ss uses newspapers..just sayin.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Do they still make newspapers?


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Haven't tried any of those or even heard of most of 'em. It's always interesting to see the stuff riding other brother's wheels that doesn't even show up on my long range radar. 

Nice move, Hump.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I live in west Virginia.. Nobody can read em but they're good to stuff into the shoes you found..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> I live in west Virginia.. Nobody can read em but they're good to stuff into the shoes you found..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


How do you get the shoes off of the telephone wire?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Telephone?????

Oh you mean telegraph.. The kid with the banjo can climb like a monkey.lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Quesadas are big at my B&M the cigar of the month club were 2 quesada 5th anniversary and 2 barber pole exclusives for this shop only. I haven't tried them yet but I hear good things.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

csk415 said:


> Nice hit Mark. Which ones are good from Quesada? I had the Oktoberfest and its was horrid.


The Espana and 40th are my favorites so far Chris. Espana is a keeper for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> The Espana and 40th are my favorites so far Chris. Espana is a keeper for sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to know. Usually you can get them at good deals by I'm a little gun shy after that Oktoberfest.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Nicely done comrades!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Not just a bomb; more like a haunting when there's a Ghost afoot!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> Not just a bomb; more like a haunting when there's a Ghost afoot!


Awesome song!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Nicely done Mark !


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

That's some delicious looking cargo! Way to go Mark!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Love most Quesada cigars. I'm usually pleasantly surprised by how good they get with age. I need to make Quesada part of my rotations. Congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Sharing is caring after all lol. Awesome!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------

